# Broken extractor



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The parts that hold the cross member look identical to the 9/18 Mann Lake radial I have. You might contact them...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I think I fixed it. But I'll be calling Mann Lake tomorrow and checking on a replacement handle.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

metal or plastic?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

nursebee said:


> metal or plastic?


I gotta believe it's metal...that's my vote.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i believe they were inquiring about the handle. it looks plastic to me, other than the piece of metal used over the break. coyote, maybe you should have been an orthopedic surgeon.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:X-ray3.jpg


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

coyote said:


> I think I fixed it. But I'll be calling Mann Lake tomorrow and checking on a replacement handle.


Now that is what I like to see "Yankee Ingenuity" 

Happy 4th to every body !!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

nursebee said:


> metal or plastic?


The colored parts are all plastic. Designed by a cost accountant, not a mechanical engineer.




> coyote, maybe you should have been an orthopedic surgeon.


Heh. I have this thing called benign familial tremor. You don't want to see me with sharp things in my hands.


----------

